# Places to fish in/near Athens



## Dale Bungard

Going to visit my daughter at OU this weekend and have some time to kill Saturday. I would like to get some fishing in. Can somebody help me out with a location. Not looking for any honey holes just a spot with easy access from shore.


----------



## TheCream

Dale Bungard said:


> Going to visit my daughter at OU this weekend and have some time to kill Saturday. I would like to get some fishing in. Can somebody help me out with a location. Not looking for any honey holes just a spot with easy access from shore.


The Hocking River runs all along campus and is in pretty good fishing condition right now. White's Mill all the way to the lower end of campus is all accessible via the bike path.


----------



## jl106112

I graduated from OU in 2015. Had a lot of luck at fox lake fishing and it has some pretty nice paths along the ridge lines. I suggest parking at the top lot (I forget which direction of the lake that is north south) and walking the path by the floating dock towards the dam and middle of lake. Caught some great channels in that area but not many access points to the water as it is kind of steep but you will find some that are flat. The dam side which also has a parking lot has some deep holes and is more accessible. depending on what kind of fishing you are doing Strouds is nice too but has a real heavy weed bottom. Fox lake is not far from the school and gives you a nice scenic country drive. It is close to where they hold the number fest. Hope that helps and you can PM me if you have any additional questions. Best of luck! There is also a pond between the stadium and Walter hall where we would catch dink bass if that interests you.


----------



## Dale Bungard

TheCream said:


> The Hocking River runs all along campus and is in pretty good fishing condition right now. White's Mill all the way to the lower end of campus is all accessible via the bike path.


This sounds good as I'm somewhat familiar. Where/what is Whites Mill? What species would I be targeting? Don't matter to me just want to catch something


----------



## Dale Bungard

jl106112 said:


> I graduated from OU in 2015. Had a lot of luck at fox lake fishing and it has some pretty nice paths along the ridge lines. I suggest parking at the top lot (I forget which direction of the lake that is north south) and walking the path by the floating dock towards the dam and middle of lake. Caught some great channels in that area but not many access points to the water as it is kind of steep but you will find some that are flat. The dam side which also has a parking lot has some deep holes and is more accessible. depending on what kind of fishing you are doing Strouds is nice too but has a real heavy weed bottom. Fox lake is not far from the school and gives you a nice scenic country drive. It is close to where they hold the number fest. Hope that helps and you can PM me if you have any additional questions. Best of luck! There is also a pond between the stadium and Walter hall where we would catch dink bass if that interests you.


Thanks for the reply. The river is sounding good to me. Any tips there? My daughter would probably be horrified if she saw me fishing on a pond in the middle of campus. Lol


----------



## slimdaddy45

You never know what you will catch at Whites Mill if your plugging saugeyes are there smallmouth ,crappie rock bass if bottom fishing channelcats ,flatheads sheepshead ,gar this is a flathead that came from there biggest ever that I know of 56.5#


----------



## jl106112

If youre going to fish the river then I would suggest the same area as the cream and set up by Whites Mill. I was chatting with a fellow member here last summer about fishing the hocking in the White Mill area. His buddy was the guy who pulled out the monster in the article below. http://www.athensnews.com/news/loca...cle_404e3210-0b32-54c8-9200-d2da78e75394.html


----------



## MasterAngler33

If I were that way I would hit burr oak!


----------



## Dale Bungard

MasterAngler33 said:


> If I were that way I would hit burr oak!


I see that mentioned a lot in here. Google says it's a state park. Sorry for my ignorance but is there a lake there or does the hocking river run through?


----------



## slimdaddy45

Dale Bungard said:


> I see that mentioned a lot in here. Google says it's a state park. Sorry for my ignorance but is there a lake there or does the hocking river run through?


Yes its a state park with a lake about 660 acres its about 15 miles from Athens no the river dont run thru it Dow Lake is the closest and Lake Snowden is 7-8 mile west off of rt 50 near Albany , Fox Lake is close also no state roads to it though its more in the country on county rds


----------



## ratherbecasting

Dow Lake in Strouds Run State Park used to be a nice lake to fish. Fished it a lot in the mid 70's. Caught a lot of bass, trout and panfish. Good luck wherever you fish.


----------



## eyecatchum2

MasterAngler33 said:


> If I were that way I would hit burr oak!


I'm heading to Burr Oak tomorrow for my first time. Hopefully find some that want to play.


----------



## Shad Rap

MasterAngler33 said:


> If I were that way I would hit burr oak!


Burr Oak is very good bass fishing indeed.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Caught a few crappies and 1 bass, water was still mud from floods two weeks ago.


----------



## TheCream

After the rain last night and today there's going to be a lot of jacked up water in the area.


----------



## brianfoughty

I'm going to take a ride tomorrow afternoon and see what water conditions look like around Athens hopefully I'll be able to get out Sunday


----------



## Flathead76

brianfoughty said:


> I'm going to take a ride tomorrow afternoon and see what water conditions look like around Athens hopefully I'll be able to get out Sunday


It will all be high and muddy.


----------

